# in a way befitting



## trigel

Is there a preposition/compound preposition for "like/in a way befitting", like to "behave in a way befitting a human being"?


----------



## GeriReshef

I would say להתנהג כ, for example:
להתנהג כאדם
הוא התנהג כאחרון העבריינים
הם מתנהגים כאילו אין מחר
אם הוא צועק התנהג כאילו אינך שומע
Of course there are other options, and in coloquial we tend to say להתנהג כמו instead of להתנהג כ, for example:
!אל תאכל כמו חזיר


----------



## Tararam

"...בהתאם/בהתאם ל" = "in accordance with"  

You could say: "התנהג בהתאם לגילך!", which means "Behave like someone your age should!" (literally it means "Behave in accordance with your age!")
I wouldn't use it in your example with "human being" though, in this case I will also go with "להתנהג כ".

Hope this helps.


----------



## airelibre

Just fyi Tararam, the idiomatic expression in English is 'Act your age'.


----------



## trigel

I should have clarified: another expression in English with a similar meaning is "like the X he is": "Act like the adult you are".
Is there a corresponding idiom in Hebrew (which is not a literal translation of said English phrase)?


----------



## arielipi

Yes there is trigel, but, i think its context correlated.


----------



## trigel

Can you give me examples of different contexts?

I see כיאה ("as befits") in popular newspaper articles, so I guess it's not uber-formal, but not colloquial either. Is כיאה appropriate for "Act like the adult you are" in semi-formal register: התנהג כיאה למבוגר? What are more informal equivalents? (for saying "Act like the adult you are", or "There he goes again, whining like the wuss he is.")


----------



## arielipi

yes,
תתנהג כמו ש
is the least formal way i can think of, and its very common; its the most general way and fits anywhere you want to say act like X+be.


----------

